# Covert Affairs Season 5 (2014) Spoilers!



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love this show. I don't know why, Annie is a nitwit and the story lines are so unrealistic...but I do love it. Glad it's back starting tonight!

I'm glad Annie will be back from the dead. Looking forward to seeing how everyone, including Annie, handles that.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

need to catchup on the rest of S4. Thought for some reason the show got canceled.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ment said:


> need to catchup on the rest of S4. Thought for some reason the show got canceled.


It was canceled in our house....


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Ment said:


> need to catchup on the rest of S4. Thought for some reason the show got canceled.





Bierboy said:


> It was canceled in our house....


I thought it was cancelled as well, which is why I stopped watching halfway through S4.
Just deleted the back half of S4 off the DVR about a week ago.

Don't have enough time to watch everything anyway.

phox


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought it would definitely be canceled, so I stopped watching mid season too. Annie is the worst spy EVER.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree, Annie is a terrible spy. But I still love this show!

So all of you who gave up on the show, ketchup! (obscure Pulp Fiction reference.)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like Annie didn't escape unscathed from her time being dead. What did she give herself a shot of?

And they are giving her a new love interest. They so screwed up her romance with Auggie (we have to tell each other everything even though we're both spies) that I don't see how that relationship will ever work. I liked the actor when he was on Body of Proof (Nic Bishop) so hopefully he will be good on this show, too.

I used to hate Arthur and Joan, but last season really turned that around. I'm glad to see them still there, though I hope they don't spend much time on the baby storyline.

I'm surprised, but not disappointed, that Annie's sister has stayed gone.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Annie's sister and niece aren't even mentioned any more. They got disappeared.

Annie goes off the grid for four months and the CIA takes her back after one interview and with suspicions that she's not telling the truth?

Not looking forward at all to Annie's new love interest. He's either going to be dirty or at least somewhat dingy and at least one plot line will probably be about the complications of their relationship.

How can Annie still do undercover work? You'd think all the top terror networks would know about the hot blond CIA spy by now.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Annie's sister and niece aren't even mentioned any more. They got disappeared.
> 
> Annie goes off the grid for four months and the CIA takes her back after one interview and with suspicions that she's not telling the truth?
> 
> ...


I would suspect that her new love interest is indeed very dirty.. and with Arthur taking the job, will find this out, and by seasons end, everyone is supposed to be where/with whom they are supposed to be with.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> How can Annie still do undercover work? You'd think all the top terror networks would know about the hot blond CIA spy by now.


She uses Jedi Mind tricks instead of disguises.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I couldn't decide if Annie's episode was anxiety related, or if she had damage to her body. I'm sure this is related to her 4 months of living 'at the beach' after killing whatshisface at the end of last season.

I seriously doubt that the CIA would take her back after being gone for 4 months. 

I like Joan and Arthur more now than I did before. Her relationship with Auggie is just weird. The new possible love interest is going to be this season's bad guy - at least that's my assumption.

I miss the Mossad dude. He was a much better bad/good guy.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> It was canceled in our house....


+1


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Annie's sister and niece aren't even mentioned any more. They got disappeared.
> 
> Annie goes off the grid for four months and the CIA takes her back after one interview and with suspicions that she's not telling the truth?
> 
> ...


She kills the vast majority of them, so word doesn't get around fast.

It's her red VW that always drives me nuts. She tails people in the car that just screams LOOK AT ME because of the color, and no one notices. She walks behind someone in high heeled boots and no one turns around at the sound.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I miss the Mossad dude. He was a much better bad/good guy.


Eyal (Oded Fehr)? Yes, I miss him, too. I love the actor and the character.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> How can Annie still do undercover work? You'd think all the top terror networks would know about the hot blond CIA spy by now.





eddyj said:


> She uses Jedi Mind tricks instead of disguises.


Maybe she can wear a different wig every week like Sydney did on Alias season 1.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> Maybe she can wear a different wig every week like Sydney did on Alias season 1.


Or at least use a scarf over her hair!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd settle for sunglasses.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

She just turns her head and magically becomes invisible.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Wasn't she banging a terrorist a couple of seasons ago?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, but it was an assignment from her boss who turned out to be a baddie.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I just binged watched the "Essential Episodes" on Apple TV to get up to speed.
I am enjoying it as a companion to Homeland and to some extent 24.

I am trying to think of another TV show that does real remotes all over the globe like this one.
Everybody else just tries to fake it with stock footage.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

She has only been a agent a year or so you might give her a chance, Her sister moved to Cal. for her job is why she is gone.
I think she does a pretty good job as a learning agent. And learning in the field of Hard Knocks


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I love this show. I don't know why, Annie is a nitwit and the story lines are so unrealistic...but I do love it.


Two words:

Shirtless Auggie.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Two words:
> 
> Shirtless Auggie.


:up::up:


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Two words:
> 
> Shirtless Auggie.


Would be even better if it was shirtless Annie


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Would be even better if it was shirtless Annie


It's that old double standard. Sure, let's show the shirtless guy, and all is great. But show a shirtless woman and all the prudes go bonkers.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I take this show for what it is...Mindless summer fare in the same vein as Burn Notice and Royal Pains. Yeah, the CIA is going to take what was a former rogue agent back with barely a questioning and put her on a top assignment almost immediately . That's just not going to happen.

BTW, my speculation is that Annie worked for the guy that Arthur is now working for. Obviously he asked Arthur about her, so there's SOME connection. 

It's stupid fun.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, the CIA is going to take what was a former rogue agent back with barely a questioning and put her on a top assignment almost immediately.


Well, to be fair, Calder made it clear that there would be more questioning after the mission. This is what made it realistic.



Steveknj said:


> BTW, my speculation is that Annie worked for the guy that Arthur is now working for. Obviously he asked Arthur about her, so there's SOME connection.


I don't think she worked for him. We saw Annie question him earlier in the show, when he diverted his plane to meet her. They spoke to each other on the tarmac, and it appeared to be the first time they'd met. They introduced themselves to each other, and just before he got back on his plane, he asked her for a date sometime in the future.



Steveknj said:


> It's stupid fun.


Very true.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

It seemed obvious that the McQuaid guy was majorly involved in the whole bomb the building scam, since he led Annie to the Mustang with the dead trader. It was so obvious that maybe he is supposed to be a red herring. But this show is so dumb that it is almost impossible to predict (the really smart shows and really dumb shows are impossible to predict, only the average shows can be predicted...)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> I don't think she worked for him. We saw Annie question him earlier in the show, when he diverted his plane to meet her. They spoke to each other on the tarmac, and it appeared to be the first time they'd met. They introduced themselves to each other, and just before he got back on his plane, he asked her for a date sometime in the future.


My speculation is that she's not aware she even worked for him. She's obviously sick from something....maybe he did something to her. Or she worked for his underlings and didn't know it. Something like that. With this show, who knows?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> My speculation is that she's not aware she even worked for him. She's obviously sick from something....maybe he did something to her. Or she worked for his underlings and didn't know it. Something like that. With this show, who knows?


Huh? She's sick from the look-dead drug she took. She is trying to hide it from the CIA, hence her dropping off the map for 4 months to try to get it treated secretly.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

john4200 said:


> Huh? She's sick from the look-dead drug she took.


That's speculation. No on-screen reason given yet. It's also a similar reaction to asthma or an allergy.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

randian said:


> That's speculation. No on-screen reason given yet. It's also a similar reaction to asthma or an allergy.


No, it is deduction. Asthma or allergy would be speculation, since there is no evidence to support it.

Either way, the part I quoted before is wild speculation -- not only is there no evidence, it makes no sense. Might as well speculate that Annie is actually an alien from the planet Doofus and so is McQuaid.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Either way, the part I quoted before is wild speculation....


But Steveknj clearly stated that his idea was speculation, whereas you present your own speculation as if it is a known fact. There's the rub.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> But Steveknj clearly stated that his idea was speculation, whereas you present your own speculation as if it is a known fact. There's the rub.


Well my speculation doesn't count


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dawghows said:


> But Steveknj clearly stated that his idea was speculation, whereas you present your own speculation as if it is a known fact.


Wrong again. I posted no "speculation". It was deduction. And a fairly obvious one at that.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Wrong again. I posted no "speculation". It was deduction. And a fairly obvious one at that.


Your speculation may very well be turn out to be true. I will even go so far as to say that I believe it is correct. It is still speculation. You can label people "wrong," and you can call your speculation "deduction" all you want. Hell, you can call your speculation "George" if you want. It is still speculation. Nothing more, nothing less. You can tell yourself (and us) that you are somehow more right, but you don't know anything we don't, and you don't have any insight that we don't have. You are simply more pompous about your opinions than rest of us tend to be.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dawghows said:


> Your speculation may very well be turn out to be true.


At least you are half right there! Too bad you then ruin it with a personal attack.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dawghows said:


> Your speculation may very well be turn out to be true. I will even go so far as to say that I believe it is correct. It is still speculation. You can label people "wrong," and you can call your speculation "deduction" all you want. Hell, you can call your speculation "George" if you want. It is still speculation. Nothing more, nothing less. You can tell yourself (and us) that you are somehow more right, but you don't know anything we don't, and you don't have any insight that we don't have.* You are simply more pompous about your opinions than rest of us tend to be.*


(Bolding mine) Have you never interacted with him before? This is his SOP, so for the sake of the thread and my sanity, please stop arguing with him. It will only get worse.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> (Bolding mine) Have you never interacted with him before? This is his SOP, so for the sake of the thread and my sanity, please stop arguing with him. It will only get worse.


Nice personal attack masquerading as a post there.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> (Bolding mine) Have you never interacted with him before? This is his SOP, so for the sake of the thread and my sanity, please stop arguing with him. It will only get worse.


Yes, I do know this. Some days he just gets under my skin more than others. You are correct; for the sake of all involved, I will ignore him henceforth. My apologies for having further contributed to the shenanigans.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So Joan is back in her old job as the head of DPD (Domestic Protection Divison?)? I never quite keep up with the acronyms on this show. What job does Calder have now? Did he get Arthur's old job?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dawghows said:


> Yes, I do know this. Some days he just gets under my skin more than others. You are correct; for the sake of all involved, I will ignore him henceforth. My apologies for having further contributed to the shenanigans.


I understand, and thank you!!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> Yes, I do know this. Some days he just gets under my skin more than others. You are correct; for the sake of all involved, I will ignore him henceforth. My apologies for having further contributed to the shenanigans.


Just do what I did. Add him to your ignore list. Now I don't even see his posts.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

verdugan said:


> Just do what I did. Add him to your ignore list. Now I don't even see his posts.


:up:


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Just do what I did. Add him to your ignore list. Now I don't even see his posts.


I wonder if there is a winner for most ignored!

Now play nice!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Let's get this thread back on track, please...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Let's get this thread back on track, please...


You need to pair it with


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Let's get this thread back on track, please...


I tried that with my post (below), but must admit, I like your way better.



hummingbird_206 said:


> So Joan is back in her old job as the head of DPD (Domestic Protection Divison?)? I never quite keep up with the acronyms on this show. What job does Calder have now? Did he get Arthur's old job?


??


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

john4200 said:


> At least you are half right there! Too bad you then ruin it with a personal attack.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

What the heck kind of a gun does Annie use?


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Kamakzie said:


> What the heck kind of a gun does Annie use?


Chiappa Rhino 20DS


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

randian said:


> Chiappa Rhino 20DS


Thanks! Weird looking gun!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I knew Augie and that investigator woman were going to bang. I just didn't think it would be this episode.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

cheesesteak said:


> I knew Augie and that investigator woman were going to bang. I just didn't think it would be this episode.


Go Pink Power Ranger!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, Shirtless Auggie! Good going Ninny! Your wish is their command.

Joan didn't sound very sincere when she told Arthur see was looking forward to meeting Kaitlin.

Annie has Myocarditis  which is an inflammation of the myocardium, the middle layer of the heart wall. Myocarditis is *usually caused by a viral infection*. But it could also be an allergic reaction to drugs or somthing else. Hopefully they give us more info on how she got it. And McQuaid knows her secret.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Auggie hopping into bed with the investigator that quickly seems massively out of character. And Myocarditis? Really? I don't think an emergency injection is used to treat it. I believe the medications to treat myocarditis are daily regimens, not an injector whenever she has an 'episode'. I think it's something else and she just said that it was myocarditis.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yes, Shirtless Auggie! Good going Ninny! Your wish is their command.


:up:   

I love this show...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok episode. More setting up stories for the future than anything exciting in this one.

Have we ever seen before the guy (Roger) Auggie asked to look into the Postman?

I'm liking McQuaid, but he doesn't seem to be any smarter than Annie. But they are both fun to watch. 

After seeing the previews, I'm looking forward to the next ep!


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

OH MY GOD! They killed Wordy! YOU *****es!!!

Was so happy to see another Team One member, then BAM!!  Miss that show so much...

Auggie Anderson is the luckiest man on the planet! Piper and now Amy Jo, you da man Auggie! :up::up:


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Was Wordy wearing red?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Annie wasn't in her little red car while tailing someone! 

Nice to see Eyal. I wish he was around more. 

And nice that we got the full explanation on the cause of the Myocarditis. I think the scar was from when Annie got shot by Lena, right?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Auggie hopping into bed with the investigator that quickly seems massively out of character.


There has to be some twist to her character. Either she's an enemy spy that Annie gets to kill or Augie will realize that she's no replacement for Annie and Annie kills her. I think she's toast, whatever happens.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Annie sure has turned out to be quite the cold blooded killer lately. Seems like she didn't used to be so dark.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Shirtless Auggie alert!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Need coffee? I'll get it miles away in DC. :/


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I saw a movie not long ago that needed a shirtless Annie alert. Much more impressive than Auggie, IMO. I forget the name of the movie, though.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Looper.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

She also did a nude scene with another female in another movie "Lost & Delirious". I had to do a double, triple and quadruple take to make sure it was her.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> Looper.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Right. That was a good movie, too.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I like McQuaid. I would rather have Eyal around, but McQuaid is pretty good.

Once again, Annie shows that she is the dumbest spy ever. But I still enjoy the show.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Once again, Annie shows that she is the dumbest spy ever.


That depends whether or not you count Kravac (the Russian she drugged who drugged her) a spy


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Once again, Annie shows that she is the dumbest spy ever.


How is she even alive? Maxwell Smart is like a genius next to her! 

Just kidding, I am not watching any more, so I am not sure how she compares with him.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think Calder will soon be in the running for dumbest spy ever.

Augie's new/old gf is in the US illegally? She's pretty stupid too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I think Calder will soon be in the running for dumbest spy ever.
> 
> Augie's new/old gf is in the US illegally? She's pretty stupid too.


You watch this show for the eye candy and "shoot 'em up" action. You don't watch for any reality


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I would imagine a REAL CIA agent would be sent to prison for going off book as much as Annie.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Annie is suspended. What does that mean? Not fired I guess, but not sure what beyond that.

Dog walker guy that was following Roger shows up at McQuaid's, so does that mean McQuaid is a bad guy? 

I'm not very interested in the story line this season. I still like the characters, but the story is pretty boring.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Annie is suspended. What does that mean? Not fired I guess, but not sure what beyond that.
> 
> Dog walker guy that was following Roger shows up at McQuaid's, so does that mean McQuaid is a bad guy?
> 
> I'm not very interested in the story line this season. I still like the characters, but the story is pretty boring.


Well for one it means no expense reports. IE no traveling funded by the government. Second it should mean no access to government intel but we know that wont happen!

Now the big question that seemed to be teased is


Spoiler



about McQuaid. Was the whole bombing at the beginning of the season a fund raiser similar to "The Long Kiss Goodnight".


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am no longer watching, so I may be wrong. I am guessing a suspended Annie would do whatever she damn well pleased, without regards to her instructions or the wishes of her superiors. 

Basically, the exact same things as she did before the suspension.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

You're not wrong.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

She seems to have fond memories of her time at that tropical beach when she was hanging out with Ben Mercer. Maybe she'll go back and hang out there. I might even start watching again.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I am no longer watching, so I may be wrong. I am guessing a suspended Annie would do whatever she damn well pleased, without regards to her instructions or the wishes of her superiors.
> 
> Basically, the exact same things as she did before the suspension.


:up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I am no longer watching, so I may be wrong. I am guessing a suspended Annie would do whatever she damn well pleased, without regards to her instructions or the wishes of her superiors.
> 
> Basically, the exact same things as she did before the suspension.


I'm still watching and I'm guessing you're right. And Augie will be her accomplice as always despite about 2 dozen warnings about how he can't do it and how dangerous it is. Like every other week


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Basically, the exact same things as she did before the suspension.





Steveknj said:


> Like every other week


Well, there _is_ something to be said for consistency.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The show's budget for autos must have gotten a bump. Calder was driving a Maserati. Annie was driving a Range Rover. Wow. I do miss Annie's little red car.

Joan blackmailed Calder to save Auggie's butt. I like it!

So is McQuaid the guilty one or is Kaitlin setting him up? I think it's her.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The show's budget for autos must have gotten a bump. Calder was driving a Maserati. Annie was driving a Range Rover. Wow. I do miss Annie's little red car.
> 
> Joan blackmailed Calder to save Auggie's butt. I like it!
> 
> So is McQuaid the guilty one or is Kaitlin setting him up? I think it's her.


I think McQuaid is innocent and agree that its the partner lady.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think it's too obvious it's the partner lady even though I have no idea why she was trailing Annie and while I'm at this thought, why was Annie doing spy snooping around stuff wearing bright red high heels that clickclacked like firecrackers when she walked. My wild guess is that the bad guy is the silver haired guy who is trying to get Calder to suspend Augie.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kaitlin does seem too obvious, even I spotted it, but I never know with this show. Sometimes they telegraph exactly what is happening, other times, not so much.

I keep waiting for Calder to turn out to be a bad guy.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

On the screen I was watching there was an official #GuiltyMcQuaid. Which has got to mean he is innocent.

Caitlyn is the most obvious suspect with motive and being in places she shouldn't be.

But if McQuaid is innocent the traitor is the person who is doing the most to intercept (and kill) him. Which at the end of the episode was Auggie. I have only starting watching again after missing a lot of episodes, so I don't know how the show thinks - are they capable of doing what the film Mission Impossible 1 did?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Forget who is guilty - what REALLY annoyed me were those red high heels.

What kind of spy wears heels like that on a mission? I was waiting for the heel to get stuck in the stairs. I was so preoccupied with the stupid red high heels, I couldn't pay attention to anything else. 

And no shirtless Auggie scenes, which is just a rip-off.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

pgogborn said:


> On the screen I was watching there was an official #GuiltyMcQuaid. Which has got to mean he is innocent.
> 
> Caitlyn is the most obvious suspect with motive and being in places she shouldn't be.
> 
> But if McQuaid is innocent the traitor is the person who is doing the most to intercept (and kill) him. Which at the end of the episode was Auggie. I have only starting watching again after missing a lot of episodes, so I don't know how the show thinks - are they capable of doing what the film Mission Impossible 1 did?


Anything is possible but I can't imagine them ever making Auggie a bad guy. He's been an ass when it comes to women, but he's not a bad guy.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Forget who is guilty - what REALLY annoyed me were those red high heels.
> 
> What kind of spy wears heels like that on a mission? I was waiting for the heel to get stuck in the stairs. I was so preoccupied with the stupid red high heels, I couldn't pay attention to anything else.


It annoyed the heck out of me - at the very least she could have taken the shoes off.

I have noticed Annie and the shoes before >
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8049754#post8049754

She is going downhill - it used to be the soles that were red. Maybe the reason why she can afford a better car is she has quit the Christian Louboutin.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What happened to Augie's two now ex-girlfriends? One of them has to be evil.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gov't chick found out he was using her and told him to get lost.

Tash got tired of hiding while Auggie was using gov't chick, and she took off.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So it was Kaitlin! And now she's dead. Who was the guy working with her who shot her? Looks like he is going to be the next target for Annie to go after. 

Wonder if McQuaid will recover? Guess we won't find out until new eps in the fall.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The show's back, yay!

And Eyal is back, too, double yay! Probably only for this ep, but I'll take it.

Looks like McQuaid is going to recover.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Who else was yelling at the TV for the chemist to not take that drink?

Olga looks like she might be an interesting character. I'm glad she didn't kill Annie.

Does Joan's polygraph have something to do with Auggie's unit? Looks like it is all going to tie in to Belenko.

I'm not thrilled Calder and the prostitute. Snooze....


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm not thrilled Calder and the prostitute. Snooze....


Prositution most ancient profession in the world, spying second oldest.

A few swallows and ravens should appear in all long running spy stories.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

pgogborn said:


> Prositution most ancient profession in the world, spying second oldest.
> 
> A few swallows and ravens should appear in all long running spy stories.


I think the story is plausible, it's just these 2 characters that bore me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Too many episodes without shirtless Auggie.

Yawn.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Too many episodes without shirtless Auggie.
> 
> Yawn.


I agree, but now that he has been kidnapped I think there's hope!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Is that the only reason any of us are watching this these days, Shirtless Augie or Annie in lingerie?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Is that the only reason any of us are watching this these days, Shirtless Augie or Annie in lingerie?


Actually I really enjoy that they travel to remote locations every week. Its sort of like Amazing Race. Most shows fake it with stock footage.

And the Annie in lingerie stuff too!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Actually I really enjoy that they travel to remote locations every week. Its sort of like Amazing Race. Most shows fake it with stock footage.
> 
> And the Annie in lingerie stuff too!


I like it too. They must have a huge travel budget!!


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Ack! I've watched from the first episode. Now, there seems to be a storyline of 2 minutes and the rest is violence/torture/killing in great locations. In some ways the goodies and the baddies are comical and I expect to see "groan" "splat on the screen. My viewing time is limited and there are shows I like better (shirtless Augie and lingerie Annie notwithstanding). Sad that it has (IMO) devolved. Deleted SP.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Is that the only reason any of us are watching this these days, Shirtless Augie or Annie in lingerie?


Not the only reason, but sure helps!

Drat, Olga's dead. I liked her and was hoping she and Annie would work together for a while.

They had Belenko and lost him. Double drat.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> Is that the only reason any of us are watching this these days, Shirtless Augie or Annie in lingerie?


Good thing I'm bisexual so I have two reasons to watch!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of Calder and the prostitute either. They don't seem to have on-screen chemistry. The only chemistry I get from them is something weird and dysfunctional, almost abusive (from Calder's side).

Is it just my faulty memory, or does it seem like Annie and McQuaid got really close really fast? I'm happy for her character (well, as happy as I can get about a TV show), but it just seems really fast.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think a lot of time passes for the characters between episodes. McQuaid was on his death bed but is now all recovered. I think it's that way for most of the episodes.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Once again Annie shows how dumb she can be. She should have just shot Belenko. Instead she lets him get away and he blows up the building anyway.

From the previews


Spoiler



Shirtless Auggie!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Wow, Annie went into Jack Bauer zone and shot McQuaid's informant. On the other hand, why didn't the informant just give up any old address before getting shot?

Belenko's torture method of choice with Augie was to bore the viewer to death.

I thought Augie's girlfriend was working with Belenko and he was pretending to torture her.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

There it is, shirtless Auggie! Other than that, I'm getting tired of the Belenko story. Just shoot him and move on. But that's not going to happen now that the Russians want him dead and Joan thinks he's more valuable alive.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> There it is, shirtless Auggie! Other than that, I'm getting tired of the Belenko story. Just shoot him and move on. But that's not going to happen now that the Russians want him dead and Joan thinks he's more valuable alive.


I finally watched today.

When Annie said "Auggie, take your shirt off", I was torn between cheering and cracking up. It was just TOO perfect!!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> There it is, shirtless Auggie! Other than that, I'm getting tired of the Belenko story. Just shoot him and move on. But that's not going to happen now that the Russians want him dead and Joan thinks he's more valuable alive.





nyny523 said:


> I finally watched today.
> 
> When Annie said "Auggie, take your shirt off", I was torn between cheering and cracking up. It was just TOO perfect!!!


OK, you can stop drooling now 

What we really need is shirtless Annie


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> What we really need is shirtless Annie


That's why I stopped watching. The eye candy was all one way.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> OK, you can stop drooling now
> 
> What we really need is shirtless Annie


I saw her in some movie and was kind of letdown.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> I saw her in some movie and was kind of letdown.


Big is not necessarily better.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Howie said:


> Big is not necessarily better.


It wasn't the size.. Just something seemed a bit disappointing. I'd be willing to give her another shot though.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

USA has given Covert Affairs the "burn notice"

AKA = Cancelled.

I'll miss it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> USA has given Covert Affairs the "burn notice"
> 
> AKA = Cancelled.
> 
> I'll miss it.


Doesn't really shock me. It's been getting ridiculous for years.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kamakzie said:


> Doesn't really shock me. It's been getting ridiculous for years.


It's always been ridiculous.  But I enjoyed it and will miss it.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I always enjoyed the Amazing Race aspect of the show. At least we got 5 seasons out of it.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Bummer.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Doesn't really shock me. It's been getting ridiculous for years.


Right. 'Cuz everybody knows ridiculous shows never last.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Just give us a well thought out two hour series finale and I'll be happy but it looks like that isn't going to happen.

I wonder if they ever thought of doing a Covert Affairs/White Collar crossover episode.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

At least we won't have to look at a shirtless Augie anymore.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Howie said:


> At least we won't have to look at a shirtless Augie anymore.


He was much nicer to look at in Odyssey 5. When he bulked up for being shirtless in Ugly Betty his body just got weird looking.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Dawghows said:


> Right. 'Cuz everybody knows ridiculous shows never last.


I grew tired of Annie disobeying orders all the time and going rogue. If an agent did that in reality they would be in prison.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I grew tired of Annie disobeying orders all the time and going rogue. If an agent did that in reality they would be in prison.


Its funny though how we keep seeing stories of federal people like the secret service, and all the data officers doing stuff off book.

I know she's fiction but I do believe there is a lot more not "following the rules" than you think there is.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I grew tired of Annie disobeying orders all the time and going rogue. If an agent did that in reality they would be in prison.


Understood, and agreed. I'm just making the points that a) you could say similar things about almost all cop/FBI/CIA shows, and b) realism -or lack thereof- has almost nothing to do with how long shows last.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I enjoyed it, but really won't miss it. It got really silly by the end. I'm sure I'll move over to other silly spy shows like State of Affairs and enjoy those


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I stopped watching it last year. My recording schedule was getting too full with not enough time to watch everything in a timely manner. When I looked over my list of shows I had to trim a few and Covert Affairs got cut. The same thing for Perception and a few others. It seems like every time I do this, a show ends up getting canceled within a year. I can't believe that me not watching a show would have that much impact on the ratings. Who knew?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I will miss Shirtless Augie...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Quit whining! We never got shirtless Annie!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

eddyj said:


> Quit whining! We never got shirtless Annie!


I have one word for you: "Looper"


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> I have one word for you: "Looper"


Own it.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

eddyj said:


> Own it.


Then you know what we missed. Maybe we could start a campaign to save the show by having some skin-friendly network like Starz pick it up.

Everybody that's with me send an A-cup black lace bra to the production company!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sad that the show is canceled.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Me too, Agatha. I liked it, no matter how ridiculous it could be at times.


----------

